
Show HN: My Firefox Shortcuts - such_a_casual
http://browse-with-a-keyboard.pen.io/
======
arm
Um, OS X already has a nice, built-in, free way to change keyboard shortcuts
across _any_ application (with a GUI).

Go to System Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts > App Shortcuts. Then click
the '+' button. Now change 'All Applications' to 'Firefox.app'. The rest
should be self-explanatory.

(Frankly, this capability is one of my absolute favourites of OS X… really
surprised you didn’t already know about it).

EDIT: Unbelievable. Firefox actually broke this functionality years ago and it
still isn’t fixed¹! Now I remember why I stopped using Firefox. :/

――――――

¹ —
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429824](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429824)

